# Rear Jack Point??!!!! HELP PLZ



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys, where is the best place to put a floor jack in the rear of the car??? i'm rotating my tyres and want to put all four corners up... PLZ HELP?! i searched to no avail


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

I always jack it up from the main rear frame member. It's right in the center of the car, between the wheels. It looks like aluminum.

If not there, right in front of each rear wheels will work fine, or on the spring swing arm. I've jacked at all those points with no problems.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks man, i ended up jacking up the front on jack stands and doing one wheel at a time for the rear on the spare-tire-changing jack


----------

